# Wing Chun Instruction in Washington State?



## SwedishChef (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello.  After being a fan of wing chun for several years I've decided to take the plunge.  I'm looking for instruction, be it a school or group or private class in my area.  I live nearish to Seattle in what we call around here "The Eastside".  I know there are a few schools and teachers in Seattle but I'm looking for something a little closer to me.  If anyone knows of somewhere I can learn in Bellevue, Kirkland, Redmond or somewhere near I would really appreciate it.  

I know there used to be a Lee's Classical Wing Chun on the Eastside but I don't know if it still exists or not.  

Thank you.


----------



## yak sao (Nov 21, 2008)

Check out www.wingtsjun.com

There is a student in Wash. of Sifu Thommy Bholig of Germany


----------



## SwedishChef (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks.  I'll check it out.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 5, 2008)

*Swedish Chefs* have you had any success in finding a Wing Chun Tong in your aread?


----------



## SwedishChef (Dec 10, 2008)

I have been in contact with Adrian Weaver who is Thommy Bohlig's student.  I am going to observe a class next thursday, so I may have.  We'll see.  Do you know of any others?


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh so are they in your area?

Does Adrian and Thommy teach Wing Chun?





SwedishChef said:


> I have been in contact with Adrian Weaver who is Thommy Bohlig's student. I am going to observe a class next thursday, so I may have. We'll see. Do you know of any others?


----------



## SwedishChef (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes they do.  Adrian's class is within 20 miles of me.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 11, 2008)

Aww Excellent tell us about the class once you check it out...I hope its a great fit!




SwedishChef said:


> Yes they do. Adrian's class is within 20 miles of me.


----------

